# Is M3 Any Good?



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

I am looking to buy a board (sick of renting), and I saw a pretty good deal for an M3 Axis. Are they any good?


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

negative


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

ah... thanks for the heads up! Any good (cheaper) brands? I can't really afford to drop a lot into this unfortunately.


----------



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

Snowboards - Snowboards Sales | Reviews and Sale at SierraSnowboard.com
You can find alot of last year's boards here at 50% off.
Wouldnt bother with the cheaper brands

Edit: You should probably be looking into the Burton Dominant on that site its 189.98 in a 156 which is a pretty average length for a true twin, how much do you weight?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

thanks dude. Sorry to sound like such a noob, but i'm not exactly sure what's a cheaper brand. From my research on here, I found 5150, M3, and Lamar are cheaper. otherwise, any other brands recommended to stay away from?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

all the ones you just listed. buy a bitchboard they are legit.


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

I had an M3 discord for my first board last year. Its definetly better then the rentals. I really progressed faster with having your own board. It was a good deal at the time and a great beginners board. I actually loved it. I am on my second year and decided to get a omatic awesome. Great board! I would say go for it if your new and just getting into the sport and then if your really into it upgrade next year. I just sold my M3 to a buddy of mine and he loves it too.


----------

